# Building a pigeon coop ?



## dhill0n

hi i live in nyc in a apt building & i want to build a pigeon coop i plan on placing the pigeon coop in my balcony i just just want to build a pretty simple coop. I plan on building a rectangular shaped coop since that is the shape that would be best for my balcony. I pretty much know the basics like nailing the 4 pieces of wood together like bottom,top (roof) and sides but i have no idea how to make the front like the door and stuff i dont know how to make it & no idea what types of material i need. Any suggestions or advice any one  ?


----------



## k-will

do some surfing on the net until you find one that is similiar to what you are looking for.i assume you are talking about a very small loft for just a few pigeons?


----------



## dhill0n

yeah tryed that but just ended up with a bunch of HUGE LOFTS nothing what i had in mind. 

Yeah a few pigeons just about 4 pairs


----------



## maryjane

I think someone recommended this in another one of your posts, but first of all make sure you are allowed to have pigeons where you are. I'm sure you checked already. They make more noise than people think, though if you keep them very clean there shouldn't be anyone complaining about the smell or anything.

For a small coop, it is simple and inexpensive to build a frame out of PVC piping. Hardware stores carry it, as well as the corner connectors. Add some glue into each section as you put it together, then tie the wire around it using sturdy plastic cable ties or wire. Make sure the wire you have has small holes, as even on balconies rats and mice can find their way in. You want sturdy wire so if a hawk sees them and tries to get them, it won't be able to get through (this has happened to a lot of people). Milk crates make good and inexpensive boxes. Be sure to replace eggs with dummy eggs the day they are laid, so that you don't get overwhelmed with pigeons.  Set them up with a good mix of seed, red grit, a good water dish, and a bathing dish, and that should work fine. It should be draft-free and protected from the weather; during sunny days there should be places to lie in the sun as well as places to sit in the shade. You could even use some 2x4s or similar wood to make a simple frame around the bottom, so they aren't kicking out seed and poop onto other people's balconies. Good luck!


----------



## dhill0n

Thanks alot maryjane


----------



## Pinacola

*Simple coops*



dhill0n said:


> hi i live in nyc in a apt building & i want to build a pigeon coop i plan on placing the pigeon coop in my balcony i just just want to build a pretty simple coop. I plan on building a rectangular shaped coop since that is the shape that would be best for my balcony. I pretty much know the basics like nailing the 4 pieces of wood together like bottom,top (roof) and sides but i have no idea how to make the front like the door and stuff i dont know how to make it & no idea what types of material i need. Any suggestions or advice any one  ?


I've read about people using a dog kennel (the plastic kind) with a combination of an animal trap cage for keeping pigeons indoors. It seems like a relatively simple solution. But NY has an ordinance about pigeons and they are trying to reduce the numbers, so you could have some problems trying to let them out to fly.

You also might consider a rabbit hutch type of coop. Fairly simple, just a box on legs, a small hole for a door, and with a screened in area for airing and some exercise.


----------



## ND Cooper

I must have rabbit pigeons then  !
ND Cooper


----------



## Birdsonawing

I built a small coop 4x4x4 with a 3ft avery it was simple look on my album and you can see it


----------



## spirit wings

dhill0n said:


> hi i live in nyc in a apt building & i want to build a pigeon coop i plan on placing the pigeon coop in my balcony i just just want to build a pretty simple coop. I plan on building a rectangular shaped coop since that is the shape that would be best for my balcony. I pretty much know the basics like nailing the 4 pieces of wood together like bottom,top (roof) and sides but i have no idea how to make the front like the door and stuff i dont know how to make it & no idea what types of material i need. Any suggestions or advice any one  ?


you might try looking at some rabbit hutches and then just make it bigger...what kind of pigeons will you keep? sounds like fun!


----------

